# Snow blower bolt on "Cabs"



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am getting tired of getting covered head to toe with snow. What is the consensus on snow thrower bolt on cabs? Recommendations, etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

They work well, but if you get a cheap cab expect to replace it every few years.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> They work well, but if you get a cheap cab expect to replace it every few years.


I bought the Arnold Deluxe snow thrower cab. $100 shipped overnight. Gotta love Amazon. The reviews are very helpful.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Make sure it'll fit through whatever door you run your snowblower through. Have seen a few of them on Clist because they were too tall. You might want to check there for one.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Make sure it'll fit through whatever door you run your snowblower through. Have seen a few of them on Clist because they were too tall. You might want to check there for one.


 Good advice. I should be all set. The snowblower resides in my attached garage.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Love the thing, I don't use it all the time, but it comes on and off real easy.

It was real nice the other day when the snow was really fluffy and it was very windy. My neighbor looked like a snowman, I was nice and dry


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I would like to ask a question about these covers because I have wondered something for years.

When the snow is blowing around, does the snow stick to the plastic causing a build up of snow and eventually blocking your view? Or is there a product that you put on to omit this?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

it does, but its pretty slick so its minimal, a quick tap and it falls off


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> Love the thing, I don't use it all the time, but it comes on and off real easy.
> 
> It was real nice the other day when the snow was really fluffy and it was very windy. My neighbor looked like a snowman, I was nice and dry


 
That's what I want to read about my new purchase. 

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

bkwudz said:


> it does, but its pretty slick so its minimal, a quick tap and it falls off


Yep , light tap is all it takes.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> Love the thing, I don't use it all the time, but it comes on and off real easy.
> 
> It was real nice the other day when the snow was really fluffy and it was very windy. My neighbor looked like a snowman, I was nice and dry


What's involved in attaching / removing it? I'm considering one too, but it wouldn't fit in my storage area so i'd have to attach it outside and remove it before bringing the machine in afterward.

Tnx.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Dave C said:


> What's involved in attaching / removing it? I'm considering one too, but it wouldn't fit in my storage area so i'd have to attach it outside and remove it before bringing the machine in afterward.
> 
> Tnx.


A permanent female connector mount to each side of the blower handles, the cabs male connectors drop right in. there is a clamp to secure, I don't use it, have not needed too. it takes 30 seconds to put on or take off


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dave C said:


> What's involved in attaching / removing it? I'm considering one too, but it wouldn't fit in my storage area so i'd have to attach it outside and remove it before bringing the machine in afterward.
> 
> Tnx.


 Here is a link to the installation instructions complete with a video for the Arnold cab.


How to Install the Deluxe Universal Snow Cab


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Do they fog up?


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bob E said:


> Do they fog up?


 Only if you close it up and breathe out a lot of hot, moist air.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Prof100 said:


> Only if you close it up and breathe out a lot of hot, moist air.


While drinking hot coffee or coco


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

bkwudz said:


> A permanent female connector mount to each side of the blower handles, the cabs male connectors drop right in. there is a clamp to secure, I don't use it, have not needed too. it takes 30 seconds to put on or take off


 I just snugged up the bolts for the female connectors enough so they won't fall out . Pick up cab , set the male ends in , and I use a short bungee cord from the cab cross bar to the cross bar on the blower . Still 30 sec on or off. 
Bungee is just in case the wind picks up bad and the cab wants to lift off .


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

1894 said:


> I just snugged up the bolts for the female connectors enough so they won't fall out . Pick up cab , set the male ends in , and I use a short bungee cord from the cab cross bar to the cross bar on the blower . Still 30 sec on or off.
> Bungee is just in case the wind picks up bad and the cab wants to lift off .


Great idea, I will do the same. Come summer I can remove the "cab," bag it in a large trash bag and store in my unfinished basement where I don't risk poking a hole in it while it would sit attached to the snow blower in the higher traffic garage area.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Been curious about these myself. How much work is involved in attaching one to a Ariens (I have a Platinum 24)? Is it easy to take off for those days when you just don't want it and can it be folded down for storage?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Do they come with cupholders?


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Do they come with cupholders?


 No, but they do come with a built in freezer.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I believe I have seen pictures of some with tool bag pockets on the inside.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Do they come with cupholders?


Nope, it's an upgrade like the impeller mod or adding LEDs.
I try to keep a reasonable amount of alcohol in my cup to keep it from freezing 
.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Shryp said:


> I believe I have seen pictures of some with tool bag pockets on the inside.


Yes, the Arnold Deluxe Universal Cab has simple pouch you can Velcro into the cab. I grabbed this from the installation video.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

They're not just good for snow, but they break the wind too... even the wind that blows from behind is reduced. 

(I'm no expert in aerodynamics but I think the blocking effect builds up a pressure zone that slows the wind before it even enters the protected area.)


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Good. Glad to know that it doesn't become a problem. 



bkwudz said:


> it does, but its pretty slick so its minimal, a quick tap and it falls off


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Some universal models don't have access to the auger crank which located out front beyond the dash.. something double check


----------



## Koolmoose (Jul 11, 2013)

How do these covers affect the weight distribution of the machine? The pictures suggest adding a cab would make the bucket light on the front end.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This thread seems to have gotten quite a bit of attention. Here are some similar threads from the past that are relevant.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/6802-snow-cabs-opinions.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/138-snowblower-cab.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/3521-opinion-cabs.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/44265-poulan-pro-question.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/new-member-introductions/31689-new-honda-hs928tas-owner-ct.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Koolmoose said:


> How do these covers affect the weight distribution of the machine? The pictures suggest adding a cab would make the bucket light on the front end.


Yes adding a cab will affect the weight and make the downforce on the auger housing less. If you have a problem with the skids or scraper riding up there are weight kits available. You can also DIY something too.
The picture is a Toro weight kit.
.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's one on an Ariens that's for sale in town here.
Ariens 8 hp snowblower


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Here's one on an Ariens that's for sale in town here.
> Ariens 8 hp snowblower


 
The lower shroud will keep your legs from getting covered with snow.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Arnold universal Deluxe Cab on a Bolens 5210 R*

$90 from Amazon is a reasonable price. Assembly and installation is a bit clumsy for a first time assembler and installer. The next one will be much quicker. 

The clear vinyl sitting in the box in the cold means the clear vinyl is really wrinkled. Warming up in the house for a few hours then assembling the cab and it is very good visibility.








Here are some pictures.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

enigma-2 said:


> Been curious about these myself. How much work is involved in attaching one to a Ariens (I have a Platinum 24)? Is it easy to take off for those days when you just don't want it and can it be folded down for storage?


Easy to assemble and mount. I have a P-24 as well. I assembled the cab in the house and then took it outside to mount on the machine. There's a video on YouTube that shows a guy setting it up in his living room, step by step.






I take mine off and fold it up in the spring when I put the blower away, but leave the mounts on the machine. It just takes a few minutes to put it all back together again in the fall. Yes it's easy to talke off for those times when you just don't want it.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Arnold Cab installation video*

Here is the one that Arnold published on Youtube.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Blue Hill said:


> .
> ...
> I take mine off and fold it up in the spring when I put the blower away, but leave the mounts on the machine. It just takes a few minutes to put it all back together again in the fall. Yes it's easy to talke off for those times when you just don't want it.


 I plan on taking it off in the summer and storing it in my basement.


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

borrowed a buddy's Noma w while back with a cab..machine worked nice..but that cab was the most claustrophobic thing.. felt like my vision was impaired and i was gonna run something over I couldn't see ..maybe just me..I'll stick with the cool brisk wind in my face...brushing myself off..and my all time favorite..when the big pines shed the snow and it goes right down the back of my neck...lord I love winter


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought an OTC cab for my 2008 Ariens 924 DLE this year. Just like many, I was tired of looking like a snowman when done.

It is used to get areas that i can't use my snowthrower-equipped tractor as well as cleanup with the plow-equipped tractors. I clear my driveway and six neighbors driveways; it is the neighborly thing to do.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

I feel like I am all dressed up and no place to go. Cab is installed but no new snow. I could attempt to blow some snow in the unplowed areas but that would be a pointless waste of time. 

New subject -- I use a LED light on a head strap for night time snowblowing. It works well. I worried about the LED head lamp reflecting off the clear vinyl but I tested it and there is no problem. It isn't a mirror, just a clear piece of plastic. However, I did step up the game in terms of light output. My LED head banded lights are rated at 200 lumens. Like all good males I upped the game 5,000 lumen head lamp and bought it off Amazon. I doubt if it is truly 5000 lumens (CREE) but even if it only 2,000 lumens that's a heck of a lot brighter. It is due here tomorrow. Stay tuned, I will report on whether or not it will burn a hole in the clear vinyl.


----------



## vthonda (Feb 24, 2015)

I bought the Honda cold weather cab with my new Honda this week but haven't had a chance to install it yet. I do wish I had it on yesterday when I was clearing the drive when it was only -5f with a 10mph wind. Hopefully I will get it installed before the next storm.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

vthonda said:


> I bought the Honda cold weather cab with my new Honda this week but haven't had a chance to install it yet. I do wish I had it on yesterday when I was clearing the drive when it was only -5f with a 10mph wind. Hopefully I will get it installed before the next storm.


Assemble as much as you can inside the warmth of your house and then install it on the snow blower in your garage.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

vthonda said:


> I bought the Honda cold weather cab with my new Honda this week but haven't had a chance to install it yet. I do wish I had it on yesterday when I was clearing the drive when it was only -5f with a 10mph wind. Hopefully I will get it installed before the next storm.


When you get it installed, pictures of the installation process. Inside mounts,and all the fun stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Using bright LEDs on head gear does the job*

New subject Part 2 
-- I use a LED light on a head strap for night time snowblowing. It works well. I worried about the LED head lamp reflecting off the clear vinyl but I tested it and there is no problem when looking forward because the front of cab looking forward is curved so the reflection does not come back at you. Looking to the sides is a differ or raked like a car or truck windshield. The light is reflected off the curved raked section but the light gets bounced to toward the ground. it does reflect back in your eyes. Side panels are vertical and you do get reflection bouncing back. 

I did step up the game in terms of light output. My inventory of LED head banded lights are rated at a maximum of 200 lumens. Like all good males I upped the game *5,000 lumen head lamp and bought it off Amazon. *I doubt if it is truly 5000 lumens (CREE) but even if it only 2,000 lumens that's a heck of a lot brighter than any LED I own that can be worn.

. 









For about $35 I received the 5K LED lights from Amazon and the pack was partially charged. I plugged it in a took it outside to test. The lights have three (3) intensity levels and 4th that creates a strobe effect. The lights are mounted in an aluminum housing. Aluminum is needed to dissipate the heat. 

Below is a photo of my dark 200 foot driveway. With the lights on the head strap the push button set to the highest level of output I can say I won't need to install any head lights on the snow blower and in the summer I can use the LED lights to illuminate my grass while mowing after dark.











The below photo shows the intensity and focus of the light beams. There is no other light but the Cree LED lights. Trees are about 75 feet away.










Below is photo of a out building that is about 125 feet away.










The below shows the spot light effect. 










Last, the package came with red LED lights that can be constantly on or with various strobe effects. These are powered by 2 simple AAA alkaline batteries. It simply clips on the back of the head strap.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Cab test today*

I finally had a chance to use the newly installed CAB on my snowblower today. Snow was only 3 inches but it was wet snow with sleet on top. The cab worked great but the warm weather (34 degrees F) was a test of Impeller kit too. First, the cab results. It protected me from snow and cold icey slush landing on me. That said, the clear windscreen got slush blown and wet snow back on the clear vinyl. It did NOT tap off. I had to stop and step around to wipe it off with my glove. Colder weather with less wet snow would tap off.

The 21" two stage Bolens snow blower has the impeller kit modification. 2.5 inches of wet snow, plus a layer of sleet then freezing rain did NOT clog the snow blower. IMPRESSIVE! It just picked up the slushy mess and tossed it about 15 feet. If your 2 stage snow blower plugs up with wet snow you can end the plugging and clogging up by installing an impeller kit.

Bill


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I filled up the sno thro with petrol for the next round.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

shallowwatersailor said:


> I bought an OTC cab for my 2008 Ariens 924 DLE this year. Just like many, I was tired of looking like a snowman when done.
> 
> It is used to get areas that i can't use my snowthrower-equipped tractor as well as cleanup with the plow-equipped tractors. I clear my driveway and six neighbors driveways; it is the neighborly thing to do.


I got a chance to finally, really use my Ariens today with my new cab. We had 7.5 " of snow yesterday that was preceded by 8 hours of rain with falling temperatures. There was a good layer of ice under that snow. My tractor had trouble getting enough traction with the layer of ice so it was easier to switch to the Ariens. I missed clearing 42" at a time as opposed to just 24."

I did my driveway last night but the county plow cleared the road overnight. One neighbor's driveway had two layers of 30" EOD which was a bear to break through! 

I'm 6'2" and have plenty of head clearance but was surprised when the cab came down on me as the blower rode up the EOD the first time! But - that is the only inconvenience and I was drier and much more comfortable with it installed.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Prof100 said:


> I am getting tired of getting covered head to toe with snow. What is the consensus on snow thrower bolt on cabs? Recommendations, etc. would be appreciated.


 
they just look silly to me, and at that point, why not just by an old Willys Jeep and plow, instead of snowblow ? the cab comes for free, with the price of the Jeep or truck...


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> they just look silly to me, and at that point, why not just by an old Willys Jeep and plow, instead of snowblow ? the cab comes for free, with the price of the Jeep or truck...


 It is great to live in a country where we have choices. I choose to use a cab to keep from getting covered with snow. You choose not to do so. Life is good, I am just glad we have the options. Besides, a Jeep wouldn't fit on the walkway to my front door.


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

Bought the universal fit cab kit for my large snow blower at SEARS years ago. It comes with a counterbalanced bag to put on the bucket of the machine. I put a round metal cookie container in it that I filled with metal bolts for weight.

Then I saw a smaller kit at SEARS for my single stage machine. I found it online for $20 less and bought it. Same deal with the counter balanced kit.

Another benefit I feel, it also acts as a theft deterrent.

I use colored tape, what pipe goes where and took pictures for easy of assembly, since I remove my cabs at the end of the season.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

shallowwatersailor said:


> I got a chance to finally, really use my Ariens today with my new cab. We had 7.5 " of snow yesterday that was preceded by 8 hours of rain with falling temperatures. There was a good layer of ice under that snow. My tractor had trouble getting enough traction with the layer of ice so it was easier to switch to the Ariens. I missed clearing 42" at a time as opposed to just 24."
> 
> I did my driveway last night but the county plow cleared the road overnight. One neighbor's driveway had two layers of 30" EOD which was a bear to break through!
> 
> I'm 6'2" and have plenty of head clearance but was surprised when the cab came down on me as the blower rode up the EOD the first time! But - that is the only inconvenience and I was drier and much more comfortable with it installed.


 I'd recommend you put at least 25 pounds of weight on the front of your auger housing, to reduce climbing. Skip the commercial weights -- they're too light and too expensive. Make your own: Go to a scrap yard and devise a way to bolt on some thick plates. Use foam tape and calking to avoid rattles and trapped water. Try it as a temporary setup if you have any reservations about it -- but my guess is you'll keep it. Been there.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> they just look silly to me, and at that point, why not just by an old Willys Jeep and plow, instead of snowblow ? the cab comes for free, with the price of the Jeep or truck...


 Looking "silly" is not a reason to avoid doing something that makes good sense. Leaders spend little or no energy worry about being cool and don't need approval from others who have no stake in the outcome.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

SnowG said:


> I'd recommend you put at least 25 pounds of weight on the front of your auger housing, to reduce climbing. Skip the commercial weights -- they're too light and too expensive. Make your own: Go to a scrap yard and devise a way to bolt on some thick plates. Use foam tape and calking to avoid rattles and trapped water. Try it as a temporary setup if you have any reservations about it -- but my guess is you'll keep it. Been there.


 I have this lil' chunk of lead I could use , but I think 45# would be overkill


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

RIP 
Looks like you stole the tombstone of someone named Roth. 

If that's lead you could easily cut it with a hack saw. Try about 25 pounds with a clamp, then make the attachment permanent if you're happy with the results.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I have about 32 pounds on the front of mine. I used a couple of pieces of old grader blade, because that was what I had. I think it works real well.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

You could cut that Roth lead down to about 35#, clamp it on and see how you like it. Cut off more if you need to adjust.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

SnowG said:


> You could cut that Roth lead down to about 35#, clamp it on and see how you like it. Cut off more if you need to adjust.


That's what I did. Clamped on the first piece, tried it, liked it, then clamped on the second piece and liked it even better. Then I permantly mounted them to the underside of the housing at the top. The factory holes were already there for the store bought weights, so I matched the holes in my grader blades to those. A fortunate happenstance was that the blades were curved and almost perfectly matched the shape of the housing.


----------

